# Any good fish stores in London Ont. ?



## Fishfur

I will be in London for a few days over Christmas. Mom's there.. but if there are any good fish stores, be nice to check them out.
Any hints where I'd find them ?


----------



## Darkblade48

Lived there for awhile, the only thing that was half decent was the Big Al's. That's about it, I think.


----------



## bob123

*Fish stores in London*

Hello From London; There are three fish stores, other than the two Petsmarts.
Big Al's at 920 Commissioners rd. at Adelaide st. 519-668-2752.
Pet Paradise at 1080 Adelaide st. N. at Huron 519-432-1600
Southwestern Pet Centre at 1641 Dundas st. E. at Saskatoon 519-451-7279.
If you go to Big Al's ask for Tony very good to deal with.
At Pet paradise talk to Mark.
At Southwestern try to talk to Paul but not always working.
Good luck and have a great Christmas visit with your mom. 

Bob
London Aquarium Society.


----------



## Y2KGT

Incredible Aquarium is in London.
http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=contact_us&zenid=ip3ia5ahob2u021pb1g3cusr84
--
Paul


----------



## Hitch

To pre-face what I am about to say, have low expectations about the fish stock in London stores. (if you are use to what you see from stores like Finatics, Menagerie, Aquatic kingdom, BAs etc). Here is what I think about the stores:

*BAs:* dry goods are more expansive than typical GTA BAs. has prob the most diverse of the livestock (thats not saying much btw). Health of fish is about the same quality as say BA north york.

*Pet Paradise:* personally my fav of the London stores, the fish dudes know what they are talking about. Due to it being a smaller store and one that has other pets as well, they dont have massive numbers of of tanks. But I find the health is better. I dont know if Tony still works there, but It think Mark is still there. Either way, knowledgeable guys and do bring in some cool fish from time to time.

*Southwestern:* I dont usually visit this store. but again, not the largest store so small fish room. I did really like them for their reptiles and such though.

*PetsMart:* typical petsmart.

I dont know if incredible aquariums has an actual store. They use to (like years and years ago), but then changed to just an online/by appointment only store. But to be honest, the owner/owners of the store are asses. All I remember is that I had a friend who was into salty and I was into puffers at that point, so we use to visit there when they still had a store. And he was extremely un-helpful and we got the feeling that he didnt even want us in the store. (I dont know, maybe its just us two). With that said, its a store I would never even think about working with.

I would suggest giving the London aquaria society forum a look and see if anyone is selling anything cool. As the hobbyists I met while I was there are great.

Anywho, have a good visit.


----------

